# HO Macao Engine



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

NO Number, with hook couplers, light and a can motor. All four wheel traction drive. Dates to the 90's I think. I added the tires so here is the engine breakdown. The shell pops off.










Made in Macao. The front truck twist off.









To remove the motor undo the top clips and pry it out.










Once the motor is out, the gear unit comes off









To remove the side decor pry from the front. I had a hard time. The piece wasn't beveled. Then I added three of the dental tires to each wheel.









Then all you have to do is get it back together.


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

I owned a B&O F unit in the early-mid 90's and it looked alot better than that shell. I got a feeling that it was from late 70's early 80's. Could (Macao) be short for Macedonia. It that is the case the maker is most likley tyco, AHM, or Roco.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the tear downs T-Man:thumbsup: Keep up the good work.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*What are dental tires?*

Thanks for the photos etc T-man

Could yo uexplain what this means?

"Then I added three of the dental tires to each wheel.:

What are dental tires?

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Dental Tires*

Rubber elastics used for braces. The perfect replacement.


----------

